# Which countries recognize/convert U.A.E driving license?



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi,

i know most of you are usually wondering how to convert their Foreign Driving License into one in the U.A.E, however I have been wondering today, which countries accept converting a U.A.E driving license?

I know for example that most(all?) European states don't recognize the U.A.E one, and they require you to take again a road and theory test.

Which countries do recognize an U.A.E driving license without a test? I understand that GCC countries do that, but what about other countries in the world?

Any information


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I dont know much about this to give you a better answer, but I do use my UAE licence to rent a car in the UK sometimes and it's fine - no penalty points if I get caught by a speed camera etc..


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey, yes about international driving for up to 6 months, I am aware of it, but my question is targeting more the time frame beyond that.


----------

